# "P&G Challenges Men to Shave Their ‘Toxic Masculinity’ in Gillette Ad"



## AveryJarhman (Jan 15, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*

*"P&G Challenges Men to Shave Their ‘Toxic Masculinity’ in Gillette Ad"*

P&G Challenges Men to Shave Their ‘Toxic Masculinity’ in Gillette Ad

"Toxic masculinity is terrible shorthand for a real problem plaguing men"

Opinion | Toxic masculinity is terrible shorthand for a real problem plaguing men

Hello. Seriously, can we honestly examine WHO is supporting the concept or condition of 'Toxic Masculinity'.

Are Americans believing in the concept of 'Toxic Masculinity', the same people primarily responsible for creating our Nation's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS?

I am referring to a *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS responsible for our Nation's medical professionals indirectly DECLARING WAR on a significant population of mostly American MOTHERS failing to recognize that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being, as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful and less fortunate neighbors.

A few of these medical professionals are Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, pediatrician & CEO of the 'Center For Youth Wellness. Dr. Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment and Dr. Bruce Perry, MD, Ph.D, Senior Fellow of the Child Trauma Academy in Houston, Texas and an Adjunct Professor of Psychiatry and Behavioral Sciences at the Feinberg School of Medicine in Chicago, Illinois.


​
It is a fact each of these medical doctors believe a National, as well as Worldwide Movement is required, educating our planet's population of primary child caregivers about our planet's #1 GLOBAL*CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS:

A potentially life scarring medical disease and condition known as *Childhood Trauma' or 'Adverse Childhood Experiences' (#ACEs).*

In my opinion, the more important question is, "Who in western culture is primarily responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy newborns maturing into teens and adults lacking respect for girls and women."

Ask yourself, why today, are growing numbers of men, as well as women using denigrating terms "B*tch and HOE" when speaking about or describing women?

Let's be honest, the UNHEALTHY condition of* SINGLE FEMALE PARENTING *is causing great harm to our Nation's most precious and cherished assets.

If you disagree, please do not even attempt arguing with me, take your comments and criticisms directly to the medical professionals and researchers dealing with and treating our Nation's expanding population of depressed, emotionally troubled #FATHERLESS children, teens and ADULTS!

For me, I'm done purchasing Proctor & Gamble products.
____
*Introducing Child Abuse Awareness & Education Advocate,* pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.

https://www.makers.com/profiles/591f25476c3f64632d4fb85c/

*"My mother was cancer, she would destroy *EVERYBODY"* *~Richard 'The Iceman' Kuklinsky, 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim and now-deceased convicted serial murderer.

*"I would have never been able to do this work if I had come into this world with a mother who stayed, who nurtured me in a healthy way."* ~Dr. Stacey Patton, Ph.D., Professor, Author, Child Abuse & Violence Researcher

"T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.", a Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* Public Service Announcement:
*
"The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* *~Tupac Shakur, American urban-TRUTH-teller, Gun Violence & 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 15, 2019)

Ad writers. Perhaps P&G will get some decent ones as this all sounds kinda sucky.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 15, 2019)

The refusal to develop and use our human capacities for thought and reasoning is the source of any human toxicity.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 15, 2019)

No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.

*Gillette chastises men in a new commercial highlighting the #MeToo movement — and some are furious*




*Gillette released a commercial on Monday called "We Believe," asking men to change their behavior in light of the #MeToo movement.*
*The commercial encourages men to be the "best" by holding one another accountable and eliminating excuses for bad behavior.*
*Some have heavily criticized the ad online.*



> Gillette is calling on men to step it up.
> 
> A new ad, called "We Believe" and lasting a minute and a half, encourages men to change their behavior. It directly invokes the #MeToo movement to confront America's culture.
> 
> ...



Gillette chastises men in a new commercial highlighting the #MeToo movement — and some are furious


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> 
> *Gillette chastises men in a new commercial highlighting the #MeToo movement — and some are furious*
> 
> ...


Good for Gillette!  Why are men furious?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Good for Gillette! Why are men furious?



Real Men aren't furious... 

Misogynists are.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

Look at this one:


----------



## Compost (Jan 15, 2019)

Razor sales are down so Gillette is selling hashtags instead.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 15, 2019)

I have always bought Gillette razors, but now I will make an effort to purchase some other brand.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> I have always bought Gillette razors, but now I will make an effort to purchase some other brand.


Why?


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I have always bought Gillette razors, but now I will make an effort to purchase some other brand.
> ...


Because no company in the world would attack women in a similar fashion, saying it is "toxic" to be feminine.  Why should men be treated this shabbily.


----------



## petro (Jan 15, 2019)

Advice for any company.
Sell the product and STFU with the political crap.

Who in hell actually buys a product based on an ad anyway?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


I couldn't get into the Business Insider site.  Did they say it was toxic to be masculine?  Did they say anything negative about masculinity at all?   From the quotes of the ad in the OP, all the commercial did was bring up an incident of sexual harassment/abuse.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2019)

petro said:


> Advice for any company.
> Sell the product and STFU with the political crap.
> 
> Who in hell actually buys a product based on an ad anyway?


Men need to be having this discussion.  I'm really impressed with Gillette for stepping up.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Advice for any company.
> ...



Women need to worry about their own behavior.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 15, 2019)

A still from the video. Bad bad men.


----------



## petro (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Advice for any company.
> ...


Men have crude conversations when gathered together. That will never change.
I used to work with a lot of women. They were even more crude in their conversations.
Seems many gals have shed the Victorian age.


----------



## petro (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> A still from the video. Bad bad men.


Grilling.
A toxic male behavior on full display. Women are not allowed to cook here.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


We ALL do.  Including men.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2019)

petro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


What has that got to do with anything here?


----------



## Erinwltr (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> 
> *Gillette chastises men in a new commercial highlighting the #MeToo movement — and some are furious*
> 
> ...


Oh my, you poor poor victims.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> 
> *Gillette chastises men in a new commercial highlighting the #MeToo movement — and some are furious*
> 
> ...


Let me guess you’re a white conservative man or woman? 

I am also a white man but I didn’t see it the way you did. Could it be because you are a brainwashed republican who goes along with every wedge issue the gop throws out there?

Is it ok for us to be mad at chic-fila?

Are you still mad about tranny’s in the ladies room?

Still denying global warming?

Still denying trump colluded with russia?

Still calling our media fake news while you believe trump lies?

Why is everyone leaving trumps administration?

Your thread is a distraction and bs


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2019)

petro said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > A still from the video. Bad bad men.
> ...


You're not stupid.  You know what "toxic" male behavior is.  Why do you dismiss it as if it didn't exist?


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I have always bought Gillette razors, but now I will make an effort to purchase some other brand.
> ...


Pretty simple deduction really.

What if Kotex decided to run a tampon commercial and berated women for falsely accusing men with no evidence as immoral behavior?

Do you think that is their place to admonish women?

I don't know about you, but My respect and admiration for women come from My mother and father.  I have no need for a business to tell Me what I should believe or how I should act.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Because it doesn't.


----------



## sparky (Jan 15, 2019)

I can't believe i shaved my legs for this lame thread....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> 
> *Gillette chastises men in a new commercial highlighting the #MeToo movement — and some are furious*
> 
> ...


As of right now Gillette's youtube video of the commercial has 37k likes, 254k dislikes.
*#greatmomentsinmarketingfailures*


----------



## August West (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I have always bought Gillette razors, but now I will make an effort to purchase some other brand.
> ...


He`s questioning his own manhood? Perhaps he should buy some more guns.


----------



## petro (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Big difference between crude conversation and actual abuse.
As of late, most male traits are now being defined as toxic.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2019)

Compost said:


> Razor sales are down so Gillette is selling hashtags instead.


------------------------------------------------   just don't buy the product !!


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> ...


----------------------------------   'gillete' oughta mind its business of selling razors  OldLady !!


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 15, 2019)

Boys should be boys. Boys can only be boys. Boys must be boys. 
Everyone should be educated to maximize natural potential for a satisfying life.
Boys can be educated in this way while remaining the biological product of very long development; human male children, aka boys.
They can thus be the best for themselves and the society they inhabit.
Identifying males as somehow special in the capacity for humans to be "toxic" misses entirely the source of the "problem".


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 15, 2019)

We are now waiting for Mercedes Benz to produce a social action ad about driver conduct.


----------



## liarintheWH (Jan 15, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> ...




Just shows which way the moral compass of the nation points.

 Fake news (MSM) is so full of shit they actually have people believing the majority of the country are freak show lefty’s that condone this type of nonsense. Not the case.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> 
> *Gillette chastises men in a new commercial highlighting the #MeToo movement — and some are furious*
> 
> ...


Fuck Gillette. 

I don't even know who their competitors are, but I've never buying their PC razors again


----------



## Third Party (Jan 15, 2019)

The guy on the shop floor did not think this up. True men don't listen to crap like you are white and male, be ashamed. I will continue to use Gillette because I like the shave I get and use Noxema shaving cream so I can take it all off. MeToo that!


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Perhaps they weren't talking to you.  Why would you take it personally that bullies and misogynists were being criticized?  If there was a tampon commercial berating women for bullying and using their sex to get ahead, I wouldn't take it personally.  Because they're not talking about me.  I would applaud it, since those are behaviors that do not do women honor.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2019)

Good article on what people mean by "toxic masculinity," for anyone who actually wants to know what they're talking about.

What We Mean When We Say, “Toxic Masculinity”


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> ...


The commercial talks about men showing their sons NOT to cat call, not to be abusive, not to bully......apparently THIS is a bad thing for some to see.  It's interesting that asking men to step up to prevent abuse of all kinds is "triggering" the bullies among us.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I have always bought Gillette razors, but now I will make an effort to purchase some other brand.
> ...


Tough guys don't give a damn just snowflakes.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> I have always bought Gillette razors, but now I will make an effort to purchase some other brand.


Of course you will.....any ad that encourages men to NOT be bullies, to NOT be abusive is like kryptonite to you.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Good article on what people mean by "toxic masculinity," for anyone who actually wants to know what they're talking about.
> 
> What We Mean When We Say, “Toxic Masculinity”



Kind of like when the left claims everyone to the right of Mitt Romney is a Nazi?

They may say they are gunning only for "toxic" masculinity, but what they really hate is Men that act like men.

What they want is to turn guys into this:


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 15, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> *"P&G Challenges Men to Shave Their ‘Toxic Masculinity’ in Gillette Ad"*
> 
> ...


This is a lie. 

The social media ads advocate for no such thing.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2019)

i only use 'dollar store razors' , they are blue and triple bladed and look just like 'gillettes' of the same look and style .   They work fine for me and are 10 in a package for a Buck .


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


I would agree with anyone who berates those, male OR female, who falsely accuses people......but I am curious...do you see that as a major problem with women?   That a large number of women falsely accuse men of rape?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> ...


It certainly shows us that we have a HUGE problem with men not liking anyone suggesting that bullying and assault are bad.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Ask anyone who supports traditional marriage.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

petro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Not true at all...maybe you should reevaluate yourself and how you treat other people.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Good article on what people mean by "toxic masculinity," for anyone who actually wants to know what they're talking about.
> ...


Because....if you are not very bright....the only two options for men are bullies/assaulters AND this guy.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


And show us in the commercial where this ad had ANYTHING to do with supporting or not supporting "traditional" marriage.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Or maybe its because progressives like to lump anyone this disagree with into a large pot that includes anyone on the same side of the political spectrum. So in this case "anyone to the right of Mitt Romney is a Nazi" becomes "anyone more manly than pajama boy is "toxic"

You morons made this the paradigm, now you bitch about it when it is called out.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 15, 2019)

martybegan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


This is not about "left" or "right."  It is about treating others with some restraint--or respect if you can manage it.  Unless you feel the right is incapable of that.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2019)

just don't break any LAW'S , keep everything Legal and all should be fine  OldLady .


----------



## MindWars (Jan 15, 2019)

Backlash over Gillette's '#MeToo advert'
A Gillette advert which references bullying, the #MeToo movement and toxic masculinity has split opinion online.

The razor company's short film, called Believe, plays on their famous slogan "The best a man can get", replacing it with "The best men can be".

The company says it wants men to hold each other "accountable".




ahhhahh . you all made fun of it cause you didn't get it apparently enough ppl  are intelligent enouggh to see the SUBLIMINAL messages being passed .  It's a shame the same intelligence doesn't always exist here. 

LIKE I SAID YOU ARE NOT CAPABLE OF READING WHAT IS RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU ,  YOU CAN'T EVEN PICK UP HOW THEY ARE TAKING MEN AND TRYING TO FEMINIZE THEM.


THIS IS FOR THE ONE MILLIONTH TIME HOW THEY INDOCTRINATE THE MASS POPULATION OF DUMB ASSES  YOU IDIOTS HAVEN'T GOT A CLUE WHT THEY ARE DOING TO DYOU AND IT'S RIGHT IN FRONT YOU

here you want a list of all the ways men are being changed to either be women are act like one, why do you think feminist are like nazi bitches....... they hate men they want men like you cause  you are pussies they can order around.  You are the soy boys ,  you are the antifas,  you are the Trump haters more often than not. 






Feminization Program

ON TOP OF IT ALL YOU DUMB ASSES WHO CAN'T see   THIS HAVE IT SMOTHERING YOU AND DON'T EVEN KNOW IT'S BEING DONE TO YOU WARNING AFTER WARNING AFTER WARNING.





I mean they are using mental health as a weapon. 

Do you realize how many mental health counselors are fkn feminazis's   how many believe in woman power .


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Just more Virtue Signaling to women by demonizing MEN.  This is happening in Entertainment, "news" Media, and corporate ADVERTISING.  Hit them in the wallet guys!


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 15, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Backlash over Gillette's '#MeToo advert'
> A Gillette advert which references bullying, the #MeToo movement and toxic masculinity has split opinion online.
> 
> The razor company's short film, called Believe, plays on their famous slogan "The best a man can get", replacing it with "The best men can be".
> ...


^


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 15, 2019)

Meanwhile this is the most advertising I’ve ever seen Gillete get.  They’re gonna get that Nike boost.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hmmm, isn't Trump friends with Robert Kraft who owns Gillette?


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 15, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Hmmm, isn't Trump friends with Robert Kraft who owns Gillette?


“Trust me Rob, it’ll make the mouth breathing retards furious, and they’ll give you more free advertising than you could ever dream of”


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Backlash over Gillette's '#MeToo advert'
> A Gillette advert which references bullying, the #MeToo movement and toxic masculinity has split opinion online.
> 
> The razor company's short film, called Believe, plays on their famous slogan "The best a man can get", replacing it with "The best men can be".
> ...


The only people who should be upset by the ad are those who identify with the bullies and misogynists that Gillette speaks against.   Fact.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Just more Virtue Signaling to women by demonizing MEN.  This is happening in Entertainment, "news" Media, and corporate ADVERTISING.  Hit them in the wallet guys!


You don't think we should demonize bullies and misogynists?  Very telling.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Backlash over Gillette's '#MeToo advert'
> ...


She's ever the victim....apparently she identifies with the bullies and misogynists.......Stockholm Syndrome, you think?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2019)

I didn't watch it nor do I watch TV does that mean I will become to toxic in my masculinity?
I know sometimes between baths I stew in my own juices..


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 15, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> “Trust me Rob, it’ll make the mouth breathing retards furious, and they’ll give you more free advertising than you could ever dream of”



Why do you hate yourself so much?  It is very sad.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Meanwhile this is the most advertising I’ve ever seen Gillete get.  They’re gonna get that Nike boost.


It shouldn't, but it DOES amaze me how many are protesting an ad AGAINST bullies and misogynists.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 15, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Hmmm, isn't Trump friends with Robert Kraft who owns Gillette?



Kraft does not own Gillette. LMAO.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 15, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > “Trust me Rob, it’ll make the mouth breathing retards furious, and they’ll give you more free advertising than you could ever dream of”
> ...


Meanwhile, you’ve spent more time thinking about Gillete today than you have in years.  Good little retard


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't need a company preaching to me on how I should act or behave.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jan 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile this is the most advertising I’ve ever seen Gillete get.  They’re gonna get that Nike boost.
> ...


The modern GOP has made it clear they support bullying and misogyny


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 15, 2019)

petro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



Agreed. It's definitely something we haven't seen to this extent in the past.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 15, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Hmmm, isn't Trump friends with Robert Kraft who owns Gillette?



Haven't a clue if he is or not.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> I didn't watch it nor do I watch TV does that mean I will become to toxic in my masculinity?
> I know sometimes between baths I stew in my own juices..



Ted Nugent did that.  Got him out of Vietnam.  Didn't even need bone spurs.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, isn't Trump friends with Robert Kraft who owns Gillette?
> ...



Maybe I am mistaken but isn't Robert Kraft CEO, and Chairman of Kraft Group which owns Gillette?


----------



## MindWars (Jan 15, 2019)

I like what this guy had to say LOL


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 15, 2019)

It isn't about opposing bullies and misogynists.  It is about making bullies and misogynists to oppose.  It is about fashioning men as dysfunctional women and treating that dysfunction as mental illness.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't need a company, or feminists, telling me how to behave, or telling me what I need to teach my sons.
Take your guidelines and shove them up your ass.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 15, 2019)

The left in this country is pulling out all the stops trying to create a one-gender world. They want women to be more aggressive, and men less.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It isn't about opposing bullies and misogynists.  It is about making bullies and misogynists to oppose.  It is about fashioning men as dysfunctional women and treating that dysfunction as mental illness.



Bingo.  You just distilled the entire issue down to its essence.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The left in this country is pulling out all the stops trying to create a one-gender world. They want women to be more aggressive, and men less.



One Gender (Female).  One Party (Democrat).


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 15, 2019)

Oh, cry me a river. It all depends on one's behavior in public and private. If you run around bullying and pushing people around, demanding that they obey you, stomping around hitting people and cursing, declaring that you are "locked and loaded," making nasty comments about women and your "superiority" over them, touching people who do not want to be touched, interrupting others when they are speaking, picking fights, etc., you are just an asshole.

If you use the fact that you are a male to try and get away with it, you are a real asshole.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 15, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...



Stadium, yes. The company, no.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 15, 2019)

*BIC razors is better, and they are not spending millions to insult their customers.
The open minded Left Wing Wackos have made it politically correct to bash straight white males.
The Left has used the Press/Hollywood/Academia to normalized their hate for several groups of people based upon their race, religion, region and gender.*


*
*


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Perhaps they should not be talking to anyone about any social issue.  They sell products for profit.  That ends the extent of their social obligation. 

However, if you wish to make it the standard that they are not talking about any one individual, then we can agree that public outrage of any kind should ever occur.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Do you think that there are a large number of men who are toxic?

I think that the role of a company is to sell their prodoct or service for what profit they can and to NOT be social justice warriors.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 15, 2019)

it all started back in the 70's,


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You are such a hypocritical twit and so damn obvious about too.

Hannity: FBI plotted to destroy President Trump - 'We Almost Lost America'


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2019)

pismoe said:


> i only use 'dollar store razors' , they are blue and triple bladed and look just like 'gillettes' of the same look and style .   They work fine for me and are 10 in a package for a Buck .


------------------------------   i think that i use 'gillettes' , maybe its 'bics' but i started using them when the REAL disposables of my favorite brand came out about 40 years ago .  And then these 'knockoffs' what ever they are .    Before that and 50 years ago , it was my DAD's old man type razor that took cheap but new blades .


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Because no company in the world would attack women in a similar fashion, saying it is "toxic" to be feminine. Why should men be treated this shabbily.



Because a lot of men have been acting shabbily....


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I don't need a company preaching to me on how I should act or behave.


That's right!  You want to be a bully and a misogynist you go right ahead and be those things!   FREEDOM!!!!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Large?   As in a majority, no....but it's certainly a problem.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

Anyone remember this commercial?  
Isn't it interesting how people aren't boycotting the Marines because that girl is standing up to girl bullies?


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need a company preaching to me on how I should act or behave.
> ...


-----------------------------------   let the 'girls' grow up and handle slights and language in an EQUAL  'widdle woman' sort of way same as they do on the Board  Bode .


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2019)

As the 'gurls' beg for Quarter !!   [chuckle]


----------



## dblack (Jan 15, 2019)

LOL - sorta like barbers going on and on about how short hair is the fashion.


----------



## Hiryuu (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Women need to worry about their own behavior.
> ...




I am sorry you feel so insecure you are worried about your behavior.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 15, 2019)

I used to love beating up children at BBQ’s. Now I realize how wrong I was. 

Also, my balls have never been smoother. Thanks, Gillete.


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I don't need a company, or feminists, telling me how to behave, or telling me what I need to teach my sons.
> Take your guidelines and shove them up your ass.




Exactly!.


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 15, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Just more Virtue Signaling to women by demonizing MEN. This is happening in Entertainment, "news" Media, and corporate ADVERTISING. Hit them in the wallet guys!


Fuck Gillette.


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just more Virtue Signaling to women by demonizing MEN. This is happening in Entertainment, "news" Media, and corporate ADVERTISING. Hit them in the wallet guys!
> ...



second that


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need a company preaching to me on how I should act or behave.
> ...


---------------------------------------   take care of yourself   Bode !!


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 15, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions







OldLady said:


> Good for Gillette! Why are men furious?



Hello, OL. You ask, *"Why are men furious?"*

Perhaps large numbers of FATHERLESS male American children, teen boys and men are peeved that an expanding population of American MOTHERS are SELFISHLY depriving them of having a reasonably responsible, caring, loving FATHER to help them navigate the ups and downs of life, as well as protect them from the INSANITY apparently infecting a growing population of American women?

*"Feminist Camille Paglia - Mentally Imbalanced, Neurotic, Hateful Women Poisoning American Culture"*


*Introducing Child Abuse Awareness & Education Advocate,* pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.

https://www.makers.com/profiles/591f25476c3f64632d4fb85c/

OldLady, *I look forward to reading your intelligent reply.*

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2019)

Gillette's target market


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

Eh whatever I don't use Gillette razors anyway.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The left in this country is pulling out all the stops trying to create a one-gender world. They want women to be more aggressive, and men less.


-----------------------------   sorta agree but the interesting thing is that when the aggrieved women or boys , males are offended by mere words they will call Taxpayer Paid MEN with Guns to kick your azz   DD .


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 15, 2019)

White men bad.
Brown/black men good.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 15, 2019)

Owned by p&g. It was founded by this early lunatic leftist.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 15, 2019)

These corporations are so intertwined and layered it’s hard to keep track. But they are all run by leftists.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 15, 2019)

Why do the mods hide NEWS STORIES like this on obscure boards that no one goes to ?

This was a legitimate news story that should have received much better exposure.


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2019)

soy/snowflake/ Gillette  generation ....

can you imagine that fighting WW2

xcuse me got to puke...one sec ok?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Oh...I see.   Men behaving badly isn't the problem...women not sucking it up and smiling when treated badly is the problem.   Bullies aren't the problem...those being bullied are the problem.


Sounds just like abusive mates..."Now look what you made me do!   It's your fault I beat you!"


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 15, 2019)

MindWars said:


> I mean they are using mental health as a weapon.
> 
> Do you realize how many mental health counselors are fkn feminazis's   how many believe in woman power .



*"Feminist Camille Paglia - Mentally Imbalanced, Neurotic, Hateful Women Poisoning American Culture"*





Hello. Seriously, can we honestly examine WHO is supporting the concept or condition of 'Toxic Masculinity'.

Are Americans believing in the concept of 'Toxic Masculinity', the same people primarily responsible for creating our Nation's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS?

I am referring to a *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS responsible for our Nation's medical professionals indirectly DECLARING WAR on a significant population of mostly American MOTHERS failing to recognize that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being, as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful and less fortunate neighbors.

A few of these medical professionals are Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, pediatrician & CEO of the 'Center For Youth Wellness. Dr. Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment and Dr. Bruce Perry, MD, Ph.D, Senior Fellow of the Child Trauma Academy in Houston, Texas and an Adjunct Professor of Psychiatry and Behavioral Sciences at the Feinberg School of Medicine in Chicago, Illinois.

It is a fact each of these medical doctors believe a National, as well as Worldwide Movement is required, educating our planet's population of primary child caregivers about our planet's #1 GLOBAL*CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS:

A potentially life scarring medical disease and condition known as Childhood Trauma' or 'Adverse Childhood Experiences' (#ACEs).

In my opinion, the more important question is, "Who in western culture is primarily responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy newborns maturing into teens and adults lacking respect for girls and women."

Ask yourself, why today, are growing numbers of men, as well as women using denigrating terms "B*tch and HOE" when speaking about or describing women?

Let's be honest, the UNHEALTHY condition of SINGLE FEMALE PARENTING is causing great harm to our Nation's most precious and cherished assets.

If you disagree, please do not even attempt arguing with me, take your comments and criticisms directly to the medical professionals and researchers dealing with and treating our Nation's expanding population of depressed, emotionally troubled #FATHERLESS children, teens and ADULTS!
____
*Introducing Child Abuse Awareness & Education Advocate, *pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.

https://www.makers.com/profiles/591f25476c3f64632d4fb85c/

"My mother was cancer, she would destroy **EVERYBODY*"* ~Richard 'The Iceman' Kuklinsky, 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim and now-deceased convicted serial murderer.

"I would have never been able to do this work if I had come into this world with a mother who stayed, who nurtured me in a healthy way." ~Dr. Stacey Patton, Ph.D., Professor, Author, Child Abuse & Violence Researcher

"T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.", a Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* Public Service Announcement:

"The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE*"* ~Tupac Shakur, American urban-TRUTH-teller, Gun Violence & 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 15, 2019)

It's called "corporate suicide".

Their only hope now is to replace their razor line with scented bikini wax - for "men".


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> 
> View attachment 240372​
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------  [looking for help eh Bode ??]    me , not furious about the ORIGINAL Topic or Subject Matter at all .   In fact i think that your Consternation is  funny  Bode .


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> ...



Could it be the crude and obvious propaganda of using white males to portray the DOOFUSES and gay or POC men to be the "sensitive" neutered ones??? 

Or could it be the STUPIDITY of a razor company to smack you in face with CLASS WARFARE without so much as a COUPON for your beating???


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 15, 2019)

I was watching this monumental corporate stupidity just before my daughter dropped in to binge watch the last 4 episodes of the Bachelor... So there I was RUNNING from the room so as not to gag and I realized ---

The Bachelor --  (which I call Nine Rose & Ten Whores) to my daughter -- is ACTUALLY the perfect PROOF that 

*TOXIC FEMININITY EXISTS.. *

You've got the 400 cheering delirious audience of 20 something hormonal maniacs CHEERING for tackling and snagging a husband on national TV.. 

You women (like OldLady who doesn't get this) better WATCH YOUR ASSES..  Because Toxic Femininity is coming to a political theater near you soon....


----------



## busybee01 (Jan 15, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Backlash over Gillette's '#MeToo advert'
> A Gillette advert which references bullying, the #MeToo movement and toxic masculinity has split opinion online.
> 
> The razor company's short film, called Believe, plays on their famous slogan "The best a man can get", replacing it with "The best men can be".
> ...



Why don't you shut up. I find nothing wrong with the video. Boys will be boys is not right under any circumstance. Sexual assault of women is far worse than we imagined and men need to stand up and say enough. We men need to put a stop to it and not stand by as it is committed. If we can stop it, then we should.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Again you use the word the wrong way. triggered people don't debate a topic, they foam at the mouth and demand the other side not even exist.

You morons exist, and the more you spew this crap the better.


----------



## busybee01 (Jan 15, 2019)

MindWars said:


> I like what this guy had to say LOL



Apparently you are a stupid animal. Men do not excuse sexual assault on women nor do they stand by while it happens. You are not a man, you are a punk.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 15, 2019)

busybee01 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > I like what this guy had to say LOL
> ...


Mimdwa4s is a woman, moron.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 15, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Or could it be the STUPIDITY of a* razor company to smack you in face with CLASS WARFARE without so much as a COUPON for your beating???*



No coupons...that some funny stuff. 

Peace.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Good article on what people mean by "toxic masculinity," for anyone who actually wants to know what they're talking about.
> 
> What We Mean When We Say, “Toxic Masculinity”


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




Because a Fortune 500  company just took a "cheap shot" at smearing their primary customer base?  It's a stereotype.. And all stereotypes are a form of propaganda. You love propaganda dontcha? 

TOXIC FEMININITY IS ALIVE..  Watch "The Bachelor".  Audiences of hormonally charged females craving a phony competition in tackling a husband and DRAGGING them back home by the 'nads... Can't keep their paws off of him. Even when four other women are trying to fondle him.. And the all estrogen audience LOVES them that crap...


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile this is the most advertising I’ve ever seen Gillete get.  They’re gonna get that Nike boost.
> ...


It is an Ad against men in general.  They are targeting Soy Boys as their future clients.  Only problem is that Soy Boys take in so much estrogen, they won't grow beards.  

Get woke, go broke!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


No....no he isn't.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Only men who are bullies or misogynist.  If you are neither, you would not be bothered in the least and might even be motivated.   If it bothers you.......well.......


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 15, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Backlash over Gillette's '#MeToo advert'
> A Gillette advert which references bullying, the #MeToo movement and toxic masculinity has split opinion online.
> 
> The razor company's short film, called Believe, plays on their famous slogan "The best a man can get", replacing it with "The best men can be".
> ...



Only an idiot like you would think that men not just standing by and letting men bully women is "feminizing men". That men speaking out in favour of women against toxic masculinity is somehow harming men.

You can't be this stupid, can you?


----------



## Freiheit (Jan 15, 2019)

My first razer was a Gillette, I used Gillette blades.  I even used Gillette shave cream.  I will be hirsute before Gillette gets another of my dollars.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------   last paragraph sounds ok to me , probably just gotta teach them how to cook and they'd be close to normal again .


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> ...



Why is Dark Furious?!

Oh! Could not resist. 

Fuck Gillete and any multi-blade razor-selling turds. It's all a scam.

They get their blades from Personna anyways.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 15, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Notice how most of the dumb asses on here who can't figure it out are Trump haters too. lol


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

Men time to go full Duck Dynasty.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 15, 2019)

busybee01 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Backlash over Gillette's '#MeToo advert'
> ...


----------



## MindWars (Jan 15, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> A still from the video. Bad bad men.



White men mostly too.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 16, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> Men time to go full Duck Dynasty.


All this time I thought that men liked sex. So why does this guy want to turn himself into an ugly clown? Kissing this would be just plain gross. And the bandana! Yeech!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 16, 2019)

bodecea said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Gillete screwed the pooch.  This ad piled on the Masculinity is harmful bullshit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2019)

Wow... when did "Men should act decently and not abuse women" become a controversial opinion?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm going to give Harry's a try. Hopefully they'll just worry about making razors, and won't be worrying about my behavior.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 16, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Men time to go full Duck Dynasty.
> ...



Sure, Jake


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 16, 2019)

MindWars said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Definately a correlation.  I say when it comes to next election, "Get woke, lose vote!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Definately a correlation. I say when it comes to next election, "Get woke, lose vote!"



Because that worked so well for you last election!  

Oh, wait, it didn't.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 16, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I'm going to give Harry's a try. Hopefully they'll just worry about making razors, and won't be worrying about my behavior.



I love this Puritanical Church Lady shaming the Left has taken on. The slow shipwreck it has turned out to be is simply hilarious to watch. I've already gone through bags and bags and bags of metaphorical popcorn watching them tank the hold they once had on the culture.

Delicious.

More, please.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I love this Puritanical Church Lady shaming the Left has taken on. The slow shipwreck it has turned out to be is simply hilarious to watch. I've already gone through bags and bags and bags of metaphorical popcorn watching them tank the hold they once had on the culture.



You think the rise of toxic masculinity is a good thing?  

You know, like the Incel Movement?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 16, 2019)

Love to know which toxic males dipped into the Congressional Sexual Harrassment Slush Fund.

I heard Shiff paid $400,000 to a 19 year old to keep his mouth shut -- this time


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 16, 2019)

Harry's

I'm shaving Gillette out of my bathroom vanity.

Adios, Fuckers!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Love to know which toxic males dipped into the Congressional Sexual Harrassment Slush Fund.
> 
> I heard Shiff paid $400,000 to a 19 year old to keep his mouth shut -- this time



You heard?  Those are the voices in your head.   They have medications for that now.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I love this Puritanical Church Lady shaming the Left has taken on. The slow shipwreck it has turned out to be is simply hilarious to watch. I've already gone through bags and bags and bags of metaphorical popcorn watching them tank the hold they once had on the culture.
> ...



"The rise of toxic masculinity"  Lol !!!

The "rise" Joe, is the use of the term.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> "The rise of toxic masculinity" Lol !!!
> 
> The "rise" Joe, is the use of the term.



No, I'm seeing a lot of it in the culture.  Not only the rise of crazies like the InCel movement (Guys who think women OWE them sex.) but even in culture.  

The current role of "The Doctor" in the series _Doctor Who_ is being played by a woman.  And there are people who have gone absolutely nuts about it.  Why?  Toxic masculinity. You should read some of the shit on the fan forums.  The same can be said of Star Trek Discovery, where they have a black female lead, or the Star Wars movies, where female characters have made the fanboys nuts.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I love this Puritanical Church Lady shaming the Left has taken on. The slow shipwreck it has turned out to be is simply hilarious to watch. I've already gone through bags and bags and bags of metaphorical popcorn watching them tank the hold they once had on the culture.
> ...



I think you should find more people to shame.

Really. Do it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Love to know which toxic males dipped into the Congressional Sexual Harrassment Slush Fund.
> ...



$17MM Paid out.

Lets see who used it

268 different occasions


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I think you should find more people to shame.
> 
> Really. Do it.



Naw, some of you people are shameless... but never mind. 

Keep thinking this is a winning issue for you.  



CrusaderFrank said:


> $17MM Paid out.
> 
> Lets see who used it



17 Million over a 20 year period, in an organization employing thousands of people of both parties to settle ALL work discrimination issues...  

Most corporations pay out a lot more than that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should find more people to shame.
> ...



Most corporations aren't funded by US Taxpayers.

But you're OK with paying off sexual harassment lawsuits.

Good to know


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > "The rise of toxic masculinity" Lol !!!
> ...



You're laughable Joe, and your examples are too ! 

Open your fucking eyes, things have been heading in the opposite direction with men for decades.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Most corporations aren't funded by US Taxpayers.
> 
> But you're OK with paying off sexual harassment lawsuits.
> 
> Good to know



The reality - most companies pay them off without a hearing. They fire the offender without a hearing and then they find a way to get rid of the person who made the complaint. 

Why? Litigating is too expensive.  

The ironic thing is that when you look at Jones v. Clinton, both sides fought to the bitter end, and racked up 10 of millions of legal bills that Paula Jones is still paying off.  

This is why most companies and Congress settle these things. they do a cost benefits analysis and realize that is the path of least resistance. 

Welcome to the real world.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> You're laughable Joe, and your examples are too !
> 
> Open your fucking eyes, things have been heading in the opposite direction with men for decades.



Oh, okay.  

So when White Males who only make up 35% of the population still have 90% of the positions of power, its going in the wrong direction? 

Shit, if there actually was a God, I'd be thanking him every day that I was born white and male.  The least I can do is not be a jerk.  

"Oh my God, a razor company asked me to not be a jerk!  I'm going to never shave again!!!"  

Yup. Toxic masculinity.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 16, 2019)

MindWars said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > A still from the video. Bad bad men.
> ...



  Normally they go to huge lengths to make sure they have non whites in every commercial. Not this one.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > You're laughable Joe, and your examples are too !
> ...


---------------------------------   yep WHITES , fewest people on the planet are WHITES and they do pretty good for themselves  JoeB .


----------



## Compost (Jan 16, 2019)

The mind that came up with the Gillette ad also came up with this gem.



https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...hating_gillette_ad_is_a_radical_feminist.html


----------



## bodecea (Jan 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I love this Puritanical Church Lady shaming the Left has taken on. The slow shipwreck it has turned out to be is simply hilarious to watch. I've already gone through bags and bags and bags of metaphorical popcorn watching them tank the hold they once had on the culture.
> ...


Who knows how many who are complaining about an ad taking on bullying and misogyny ARE INCEL........


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 16, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> I have always bought Gillette razors, but now I will make an effort to purchase some other brand.



My entire family switched to Dollar Shave Club last year.  I was glad before, but now I'm REALLY glad.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 16, 2019)

petro said:


> Advice for any company.
> Sell the product and STFU with the political crap.
> 
> Who in hell actually buys a product based on an ad anyway?



The outrage publicity equals name recognition.

God forbid they just go old school and produce a good product for a low price.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 16, 2019)

The 'ad' was / is one huge liberal male-bashing message and has absolutely NOTHINNG to do with selling razors.

Fox News brought it up this morning, and their panel talked about it. The panel said _'IT SENT THE WRONG MESSAGE'_ and_ 'THEY SHOULD HAVE PUSHED 'THIS' MESSAGE'_....

 

*IT'S A FREAKIN' RAZOR COMMERCIAL...OR IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE! It does not NEED any  social justice / liberal / Conservative BS message! *

A better commercial would be a head and shoulders shot of some guy saying, _"This is the best friggin' razor I have ever used, and I really encourage you to try it. If you do I am sure you will never use another razor again."_

Bashing me as a guy about things I don't do, do not tolerate, and do not teach my own children is not going to get me to buy their razor. In fact, I will never buy one of their razors now BECAUSE of that ad.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 16, 2019)

OldLady said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Advice for any company.
> ...



They "need to have this discussion"?  Why, exactly?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 16, 2019)

petro said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > A still from the video. Bad bad men.
> ...



Nothing toxic about it.  You think women don't suggest cooking on the grill PRECISELY because they want to get their man to do the work while they (the ladies) relax with a cold drink?


----------



## dblack (Jan 16, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> The 'ad' was / is one huge liberal male-bashing message and has absolutely NOTHINNG to do with selling razors.



What are you talking about? If they can convince men that facial hair is bad, that will promote razor sales. It's purely about selling razors as far as I can tell. It's a horseshit message, but horseshit never bothers advertisers.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 16, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> *"P&G Challenges Men to Shave Their ‘Toxic Masculinity’ in Gillette Ad"*
> 
> ...


local women are welcome to practice shaving my toxic masculinity, right off of me.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 16, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> The 'ad' was / is one huge liberal male-bashing message and has absolutely NOTHINNG to do with selling razors.
> 
> Fox News brought it up this morning, and their panel talked about it. The panel said _'IT SENT THE WRONG MESSAGE'_ and_ 'THEY SHOULD HAVE PUSHED 'THIS' MESSAGE'_....
> 
> ...


It doesn't have to be a razor commercial.  Remember Coke?  Pepsi?  Peace to the World?
It cost them a bundle to produce that ad and a bunch of overly sensitive sulkers who think everything is about them are going to buy their razor blades elsewhere, so I applaud Gillette for having the balls to stand up and be real men, not hide in a smirking huddle, cat calling after the girls with the short skirts and teaching their sons it's fine to go after the fat kid, the little kid with glasses, whatever.

That was a paragraph long sentence.  I want a prize.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 16, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Women may need to step up and speak out about unfair sexual treatment, but without men's attitude changing, the #metoo movement will never be over.  Because the underlying attitude and resultant behavior will never end.  Especially men need to teach their sons to treat others with a certain amount of basic respect.

We all do this--not just men--but it's way too easy to keep your mouth shut and ignore it when a friend or coworker steps over the line.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 16, 2019)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > The 'ad' was / is one huge liberal male-bashing message and has absolutely NOTHINNG to do with selling razors.
> ...


that's right; you go, girls!  insist guys work on their abs if they want you to hang around in a short teddy bottomless.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2019)

what if you're turned on by strong me, like what happens to me?

If you’re a man who’s threatened by its simple “don’t be a bad person” message, you might be more fragile than Mr. Glass.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 16, 2019)

Women can be bad too, sometimes much worse than men, so an ad that says men are the problem in this world is unjust.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2019)

"As long as they brought it up, every culture in the universe is galaxies more misogynistic than Western European culture. The ad should have been titled, _Hey, white America, you've got to stop doing the things that everyone BUT you does._ 

When other groups talk about themselves, they instantly go to: _We rock, we're awesome!_ Only the descendants of white Western Europeans are not allowed to be proud of their culture. "


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 16, 2019)

women can challenge me to be a boy and a friend and practice shaving, just for fun.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2019)

Today I was walking down the street when I noticed a bunch of boys bullying another kid. Of course I stopped and cheered them on and shouted, "Yeah! Bully that kid! Bullying is the best!" But then someone showed me that Gillette ad and I realize now that I was wrong.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2019)

"I used to love beating up kids at barbecues. Now I realise that is wrong. Also, my balls have never been smoother. Thanks, Gillette." - Ricky Gervais


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2019)

pismoe said:


> --------------------------------- yep WHITES , fewest people on the planet are WHITES and they do pretty good for themselves JoeB .



Yes, they've done a very good job at oppressing everyone else. 

Now, given that some day, everyone else might get fed up with it and put a stop to that shit, proably in our best interests to not act like jerks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Women can be bad too, sometimes much worse than men, so an ad that says men are the problem in this world is unjust.



I agree.  Women engage is some pretty bad behavior.  I watched an episode of the Bachelor recently, and thought, 'Get some dignity, ladies!" 

That said, women don't have the institutional power men have.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Women can be bad too, sometimes much worse than men, so an ad that says men are the problem in this world is unjust.
> ...


Women have plenty of power.  They are not weak and helpless like the feminist left likes to portray them.  More than half of college graduates are women.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## pismoe (Jan 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > --------------------------------- yep WHITES , fewest people on the planet are WHITES and they do pretty good for themselves JoeB .
> ...


-------------------------------   best interest to fight them rather than give it ALL up .   Sharing never works out well JoeB .


----------



## pismoe (Jan 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Women can be bad too, sometimes much worse than men, so an ad that says men are the problem in this world is unjust.
> ...


-------------------------   tough for the 'femi nazis' , and as i don't know your age i can't really Predict but if you are , i don't know , in your 20s , thirties or loosely i'd say that the best thing to do is to hold on to the most that you can hang on too .  Its why i think you guys are crazy to advocate the importation of third worlders JoeB .


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 16, 2019)

Instead of having a discussion about _“toxic masculinity”_—which every sane person knows is complete bullshit—perhaps we need to be having a discussion about *toxic liberalism*.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Women have plenty of power. They are not weak and helpless like the feminist left likes to portray them. More than half of college graduates are women.



Okay, and what percentage of CEO's are women? 
Members of Congress?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ------------------------- tough for the 'femi nazis' , and as i don't know your age i can't really Predict but if you are , i don't know , in your 20s , thirties or loosely i'd say that the best thing to do is to hold on to the most that you can hang on too . Its why i think you guys are crazy to advocate the importation of third worlders JoeB



Actually, I'm well into my 50's... so you'd be wrong again... but you are usually wrong. 

I'm just old enough to remember when we had a bunch of immigrants from Poland, and the same kinds of bigoted arguments were made about how the "Polocks" were going to take all of our jobs, and they circulated books of Polish Jokes. 

America has always been a nation of immigrants... immigration makes us stronger and better by bringing in new blood.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Instead of having a discussion about _“toxic masculinity”_—which every sane person knows is complete bullshit—perhaps we need to be having a discussion about *toxic liberalism*.



Hey, guy, you support a president who brags about grabbing women by the pussy...  

You want to turn women into involuntary baby making machines... 

Nope, there's no toxic masculinity here... your cult defines it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## danielpalos (Jan 17, 2019)

any women want a boy who is willing to be a friend, and get really really good at shaving, just for fun and practice?


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ------------------------- tough for the 'femi nazis' , and as i don't know your age i can't really Predict but if you are , i don't know , in your 20s , thirties or loosely i'd say that the best thing to do is to hold on to the most that you can hang on too . Its why i think you guys are crazy to advocate the importation of third worlders JoeB
> ...


----------------------------------    Polish were different , mostly Christian and Western in Culture , Tradition and as 'immigrants' they were normal Western Oriented immigrants and they came to the USA to be Americans and thats the difference .   And as far as Polish jokes , heck , i grew up in an area where the Butt of the Joke were Finlanders and that was in the 50s and it continues to this day  JoeB .  Anyway , Finlanders and Polocks fit right into the USA as normal people living in America as Americans and the Finlanders with a love for Saunas and Hunting and fishing Camps on Lake Superior .     They didn't come into the USA with the desire to build 'barrios' and gangs in 'van nuys' and downtown 'los angeles'  like third worlders have done for the last 50 - 60 years  JoeB .


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


>


------------------------------  too Tall and skinny and built like boys   JoeB .


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 17, 2019)

free shaves for fun and practice for right wing women willing to vote blue.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 17, 2019)

Toxic masculinity.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 17, 2019)

seems more like masculine practice and masculine fun.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Women have plenty of power. They are not weak and helpless like the feminist left likes to portray them. More than half of college graduates are women.
> ...


-------------------------------------------   WOT ,  women are Unelectable as 'reps' and and are Unsuitable for Hire as 'ceo' and as 'representitives' eh  JoeB  ??


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 17, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> any women want a boy who is willing to be a friend, and get really really good at shaving, just for fun and practice?


  They don't want an incel.  That's part of what makes you an incel.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 17, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > any women want a boy who is willing to be a friend, and get really really good at shaving, just for fun and practice?
> ...


if only women actually believed in equality and equal rights.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 17, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Toxic masculinity.
> 
> View attachment 240579 View attachment 240580 View attachment 240581 View attachment 240582 View attachment 240583


Nope....that's not it.  Try again.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 17, 2019)

i don't mind challenging women to a free shave.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 17, 2019)

OldLady said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> ...


Why should blacks shouldn’t steal be offensive?

Why should Muslims shouldn’t murder be offensive?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 17, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Toxic masculinity.
> ...


Yep it is it.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

man is the most despicable species. he worships an invisible God and destroys a visible nature. unaware that this nature he's destroying is this God he's worshipping


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Toxic masculinity.
> 
> View attachment 240579 View attachment 240580 View attachment 240581 View attachment 240582 View attachment 240583


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 17, 2019)

best two out of three gets their bill passed.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> man is the most despicable species. he worships an invisible God and destroys a visible nature. unaware that this nature he's destroying is this God he's worshipping


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 17, 2019)

it should be socially acceptable for female interns to do the shaving in modern times.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 17, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


This isn't about blacks stealing or Muslims murdering.  It's about men being hostilely aggressive to others (male and female alike).  You got a problem with knocking that off?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 17, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> 
> *Gillette chastises men in a new commercial highlighting the #MeToo movement — and some are furious*
> 
> ...



This is not a "commercial".  First clue, I guarantee you nobody makes a commercial to run one minute and 48 seconds.  You run increments of 30 so that they fit a broadcast clock.  Second, at no point does the film present or even _mention_ any product.  What do commercials do?  They sell products.

And thirdly, at no point anywhere does anyone in the film suggest "shaving one's toxic masculinity".  That's a made-up headline.  Go ahead, find it.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

What these SJWs will never understand in their efforts to emasculate men is that women have husbands, sons, fathers, brothers, uncles, male friends, and even male role models that we love, esteem, and respect. We don’t want our men mocked, reviled, and belittled.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 17, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Singling our one group for a sin every group commits is exactly the subject.

What's so offensive about saying women should learn to drive better?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 17, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Well for a start it's a blatant Sweeping Generalization Fallacy based on a strawman.   Expecting anybody in the world to buy your argument when it's clearly based on a double fallacy is just insulting.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 17, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


?Women should learn to drive better?  Why do they get lower insurance rates?  Because they get in more accidents?  I don't think so.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 17, 2019)

free shaves for women; nice boy friends do in modern times.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

a message to women, from a compassionate man with tears in his eyes:

 chin up, shoulders back, suck it up and grow some balls!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2019)

if i challenged Dont Taz Me Bro to an arm-wrestling contest (the winner gets to touch the loser's biceps)...is that toxic masculinity?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Polish were different , mostly Christian and Western in Culture , Tradition and as 'immigrants' they were normal Western Oriented immigrants and they came to the USA to be Americans and thats the difference .



Okay. Let's look at that.  

Most of the immigrants coming in from Mexico are Catholic (just like the Poles) and speak Spanish, a western, Romance language. Most of them learn English when they get here. 

So no difference at all--- except they are brown. 



pismoe said:


> And as far as Polish jokes , heck , i grew up in an area where the Butt of the Joke were Finlanders and that was in the 50s and it continues to this day JoeB . Anyway , Finlanders and Polocks fit right into the USA as normal people living in America as Americans and the Finlanders with a love for Saunas and Hunting and fishing Camps on Lake Superior . They didn't come into the USA with the desire to build 'barrios' and gangs in 'van nuys' and downtown 'los angeles' like third worlders have done for the last 50 - 60 years JoeB .



Again... same shit, different assholes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2019)

pismoe said:


> WOT , women are Unelectable as 'reps' and and are Unsuitable for Hire as 'ceo' and as 'representitives' eh JoeB ??



are you some kind of high functioning retard? 

Go back, read what I said, and then have someone explain the big words to you.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 17, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Wow... when did "Men should act decently and not abuse women" become a controversial opinion?


Gillette: men should be better and not objectify women.

Also Gillette:


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Polish were different , mostly Christian and Western in Culture , Tradition and as 'immigrants' they were normal Western Oriented immigrants and they came to the USA to be Americans and thats the difference .
> ...


---------------------------   many don't speak 'spanish' and many practice a 'tribal mayan , catholic  aztec ' mix of religion , they are 'indians' and are hardly Western .   ---  see the mixed worshp' of tribal relligion , see their tradirion of 'mordida'  , see their 'catholic and tribal mix as they worship 'saint murder' .    The lower level that are invading the USA are 'indians' or 'mestizos' and are not 'spanish' like many their 'white spanish' rulers are    JoeB .


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jan 17, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> *"P&G Challenges Men to Shave Their ‘Toxic Masculinity’ in Gillette Ad"*
> 
> ...



So personal responsibility pisses conservatives off?


----------



## hjmick (Jan 17, 2019)

And yet they charge $3.00 more _(on sale)_ for their women's razors then their men's...


Gillette called out for #PinkTax hypocrisy days after advert backlash


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

beware of the cult of 'santa muerte' as advided by ' catholic news service' .   ---   Beware of the Cult of Santa Muerte  ---   check it out  plus see the NUMBERS murders and executions of 'mexicans' in 'mexico'   JoeB .    And one other thing , many 'mexicans' that get USA Citizenship remain DUAL Citizens meaning that they have DUAL  Loyalties as mex' flit back and forth between 'mexland' and the USA JoeB .


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Women have plenty of power. They are not weak and helpless like the feminist left likes to portray them. More than half of college graduates are women.
> ...


----------------------------------------   and as i asked , i asked if women are unelectable and if they can't be hired as 'ceo' it might be because they suck  JoeB .


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2019)

pismoe said:


> -------------------------- many don't speak 'spanish' and many practice a 'tribal mayan , catholic aztec ' mix of religion , they are 'indians' and are hardly Western . --- see the mixed worshp' of tribal relligion , see their tradirion of 'mordida' , see their 'catholic and tribal mix as they worship 'saint murder' . The lower level that are invading the USA are 'indians' or 'mestizos' and are not 'spanish' like many their 'white spanish' rulers are JoeB .



Okay, your racism aside, I really haven't met these Aztec worshipers you keep talking about...  

It would also help if you could fucking spell.  

Lived with a Mexican lady for 13 years...  Never saw her murder a saint or anything like that.  Never saw that with my Mexican Neighbors, either.  They all spoke English, worked hard, (Harder than the white trash in the trailer parks waiting for their government checks) and contributed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and as i asked , i asked if women are unelectable and if the can't be hired as 'ceo' it might be because they suck JoeB .



Again, you should master literacy before you come here.  

The problem isn't whether or not they 'suck", it's a matter of the power being held by white males giving it to other white males...


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

you are a lefty  JoeB .


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 17, 2019)

*Gillette has some new job openings in their advertising department*


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2019)

pismoe said:


> you are a lefty JoeB .



Actually, I'm a pragmatist.  But you probably couldn't spell that, much less understand it.   

Home Schooling clearly failed you.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Today I was walking down the street when I noticed a bunch of boys bullying another kid. Of course I stopped and cheered them on and shouted, "Yeah! Bully that kid! Bullying is the best!" But then someone showed me that Gillette ad and I realize now that I was wrong.


-------------------------------------------   Generally when i run into similar stuff on the street i usually tel the smaller kid or the funny looking kid or fat kid  to kick the 'bully' or 'pwicks' azzes   BBro .


----------



## Clementine (Jan 18, 2019)

I notice that the term 'toxic masculinity came about after liberal men were accused of sexual assault.    They had to make the men victims by claiming they suffered from some make-up mental disorder.

The left would rather that men act weaker, maybe claim to be female sometimes and dye their hair pink.    

Real men, real masculine men, have always been the kindest to everyone, especially women.   They used to be called gentlemen.   Of course, you don't hear about ladies and gentlemen any more because you'll leave out people who don't identify as either.    Crazy.   There are two genders.   Pick one and get on with your life. 

Many serial killers and rapists often suffer from a lack of masculinity.   Deep mental and emotional issues caused them to do those things.   Of course, there are some who are just assholes and think they can do what they want.  

But, to start bashing all men for being too masculine is just the latest insanity from the left.   

Men are usually stronger physically and more often that not, less emotional.    Good traits in emergencies.    














Just because pansy ass wimps like Al Franken and Harvey Weinstein need to use their power and positions to get women doesn't reflect on the average guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 18, 2019)

Clementine said:


> I notice that the term 'toxic masculinity came about after liberal men were accused of sexual assault. They had to make the men victims by claiming they suffered from some make-up mental disorder.



Um, no, it wasn't a leftist who said, "Grab them by the Pussy".  That was your boy Trump. The real problem here is the left is holding their people to account and the right isn't.  



Clementine said:


> Real men, real masculine men, have always been the kindest to everyone, especially women. They used to be called gentlemen. Of course, you don't hear about ladies and gentlemen any more because you'll leave out people who don't identify as either. Crazy. There are two genders. Pick one and get on with your life.



Well, no, you don't hear about it because it reflects an outdated class based sort of discrimination.  One where women were supposed to know "Their Place" as were minorities and working class people.  



Clementine said:


> But, to start bashing all men for being too masculine is just the latest insanity from the left.



Which is something nobody really did.  

So let's look at what the Gillette ad ACTUALLY said, and not what you read into it. 

Men shouldn't harrass women.  
We shouldn't let bigger boys bully smaller kids because "Boys will be boys."  

Wow... these are horrible concepts.   What's wrong with those guys.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 18, 2019)

Funny how every “antagonist” in the commercial was represented by a white male; and all the “white knights” were cast by non whites. Despite the data that shows the propensity of such negative behavior being more prevalent amongst non whites...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 18, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Funny how every “antagonist” in the commercial was represented by a white male; and all the “white knights” were cast by non whites. Despite the data that shows the propensity of such negative behavior being more prevalent amongst non whites...



Well, no, it's only funny to you.  Almost all the really boorish behavior I've seen in my life has been done by white men with a little too much power.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 18, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Excuse me, but what "men's attitudes" need to be changed?  Are you really trying to claim that abusing women is an overall, general attitude among men?

And "we all" don't do anything.  I have no idea what "all" you're even gabbling about at this point, but I feel completely secure in saying that any generalization that lumps me in with you is already wrong just from that standpoint.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 18, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Maybe you should just hang around with better men.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 18, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



How about "everyone should learn to drive better"?  'Cause there's some crazy assholes out on the roads from BOTH sexes.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 18, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how every “antagonist” in the commercial was represented by a white male; and all the “white knights” were cast by non whites. Despite the data that shows the propensity of such negative behavior being more prevalent amongst non whites...
> ...


Blah, blah, blah... Not surprising. Birds of a feather flock together. That doesn’t change the fact that the whole ad is nothing more than an anti white hit piece.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 18, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Funny how every “antagonist” in the commercial was represented by a white male; and all the “white knights” were cast by non whites. Despite the data that shows the propensity of such negative behavior being more prevalent amongst non whites...



Again, it's not a commercial, and it says nothing about "shaving toxic masculinity" or shaving anything.  The title of this thread is a blatant lie.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 18, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how every “antagonist” in the commercial was represented by a white male; and all the “white knights” were cast by non whites. Despite the data that shows the propensity of such negative behavior being more prevalent amongst non whites...
> ...


What the video is really about, is plainly clear...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 18, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I dunno if it's all that clear but it's not an advertisement.  It's not selling anything.
You can't make a TV commercial that runs a minute and 48 seconds.

One has to wonder why it was presented as an "ad" with a contrived message.  TBH I don't think the message really is clear at all; it was this made-up headline that tries to put it in a bag to redefine what it is.  The trouble is WAY too many people just read a headline or a thread title and ass-sume it's anywhere near accurate and not intentionally misleading.  P.T. Barnum had an observation about these unskeptical drones.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 18, 2019)

any local women want a free shave?  916


----------



## Vastator (Jan 18, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


And there were no shortage of NPCs who lined up, in this very thread... To carry the banner offered by the promoters of this video. Not a one of whom bothered to actually analyze what the video is actually showing... Sheep to the end...


----------



## pismoe (Jan 18, 2019)

pismoe said:


> beware of the cult of 'santa muerte' as advided by ' catholic news service' .   ---   Beware of the Cult of Santa Muerte  ---   check it out  plus see the NUMBERS murders and executions of 'mexicans' in 'mexico'   JoeB .    And one other thing , many 'mexicans' that get USA Citizenship remain DUAL Citizens meaning that they have DUAL  Loyalties as mex' flit back and forth between 'mexland' and the USA JoeB .


---------------------------------   and ALL true Pogo !!


----------



## Clementine (Jan 18, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > I notice that the term 'toxic masculinity came about after liberal men were accused of sexual assault. They had to make the men victims by claiming they suffered from some make-up mental disorder.
> ...




On the left, we are talking about actions.   Clinton, Franken, Weinstein and others actually did things to women.  

With Trump, it was trash talk but he didn't say it to a woman, let alone actually do it. 

If you don't see the difference, you are nothing but a blind follower.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Blah, blah, blah... Not surprising. Birds of a feather flock together. That doesn’t change the fact that the whole ad is nothing more than an anti white hit piece.



Again, always find it funny when White men act like they are the victims... It's just too funny. 

If your life is so good that the worst thing you have to worry about is a razor commercial hurt your feelings, your life is pretty good.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 19, 2019)

Clementine said:


> On the left, we are talking about actions. Clinton, Franken, Weinstein and others actually did things to women.
> 
> With Trump, it was trash talk but he didn't say it to a woman, let alone actually do it.



Couple of points here.  Trump didn't just talk. Dozens of women have come out and talked about his boorish behavior... your side decided they didn't care as long as you can get some Neanderthals on SCOTUS.  

I can't get worked up that Franken treated a stripper like a stripper.  And you guys spent 70 million trying to prove Clinton was a bad guy and really didn't.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 19, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Blah, blah, blah... Not surprising. Birds of a feather flock together. That doesn’t change the fact that the whole ad is nothing more than an anti white hit piece.
> ...


No victimhood to speak of. Just calling out your sides Leftist/multiculturalist bullshit; every time your side pulls it. Once again... Called on it! NEXT?!


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 19, 2019)

...is it feminine to ask a men to practice their shaving skills?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2019)

Clementine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



You're actually sitting on the internets implying that sexual harassment has something to do with "left" or "right"?  

Partisan hacks.  SO funny.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 19, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Correct.

And the nitwits whining about this non-issue succeed in only affording P&G more exposure and visibility, along with its social commentary – this thread is further proof of that.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Zackly.  I never would have heard of this PSA but for this board and its whiners.  Matter of fact I didn't know Proctor and Gamble owned Gillette, not that I needed to know that anyway.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 19, 2019)

...any local women want to be, activity partners?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> No victimhood to speak of. Just calling out your sides Leftist/multiculturalist bullshit; every time your side pulls it. Once again... Called on it! NEXT?!



Show me where the bad razor commercial touched you... 






(Yes, i'm just mocking you at this point.)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


>



That's a nice set of thoughts.  But woefully ironic how they ask "what is a man" and then (0:24) show a guy wearing sneakers without socks


----------



## Vastator (Jan 19, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > No victimhood to speak of. Just calling out your sides Leftist/multiculturalist bullshit; every time your side pulls it. Once again... Called on it! NEXT?!
> ...


While making a fool of only yourself. Please... Do continue...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 19, 2019)

This advertisement will go down as one of the most FUBAR corporate moves since Coca Cola's reformulation.
Who in the hell green lit this thing? What kind of moron that sells a product to only men, make an ad that is over the top sexist, anti-male garbage that makes a ridiculous assertion that all men are misogynistic pigs. 
 Insult 100% of your demographic.
Yeah...that'll work.
Working on 2,000,000 dislikes on YouTube.... a record.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> This advertisement will go down as one of the most FUBAR corporate moves since Coca Cola's reformulation.
> Who in the hell green lit this thing? What kind of moron that sells a product to only men, make an ad that is over the top sexist, anti-male garbage that makes a ridiculous assertion that all men are misogynistic pigs.
> Insult 100% of your demographic.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> Working on 2,000,000 dislikes on YouTube.... a record.



Once AGAIN this is not an "advertisement".  Advertisements sell products.  There is no product being sold or even displayed here.  NOR does it make any such assertion that "all men are misogynistic pigs", NOR does it ever advise "shaving one's toxic masculinity" or "shaving" anything (the headline is entirely fake).  Moreover the video is a minute and 48 seconds long and that fits into absolutely nobody's broadcast clock.

And btw this just in --- women use razors too so "sells a product to only men" doesn't apply anyway.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 19, 2019)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > This advertisement will go down as one of the most FUBAR corporate moves since Coca Cola's reformulation.
> ...


Obviously you seen a different ad.
Or are blind as a bat.
Truth is, today, a very small % of men act anything like the beast that are portrayed in the ad. And if they do - they are called out.
What we really have to fear is the femi-nazis who put this garbage out.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



What I saw was the video linked by the OP.  It is not an "ad".  Period.  No product.  No sales pitch.  No exhortation to "shave toxic masculinity" or "shave" anything.  A minute forty-eight.

Perhaps you should watch the same thing before swallowing fake headlines and fake thread titles.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 19, 2019)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > This advertisement will go down as one of the most FUBAR corporate moves since Coca Cola's reformulation.
> ...


That is correct! It suggests that only white males are misogynistic miscreants. And that by, and large... brown men are the sole voices of decency in a misogynistic world gone wrong.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 19, 2019)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I agree. In fact; everyone should watch it on mute. Take it in frame, by frame... then tell us what exactly, it is you saw. What was actually shown in this video; and what do you believe the director was trying to suggest...?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...





Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I dunno, some wags here seem to be counting skin colors.  That didn't occur to me so I don't have a count.

As far as what the PSA's 'message' is I don't think it's at all clear.  It makes some sociocultural allusions without making a statement.  That lack of clarity is why fake headlines like the OP can paint their own definitions on a tabula rasa.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 19, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


While I agree with you that the video is not an advertisement for a product... It is abundantly clear; and certainly not accidental... That every antagonist in the video, and the victims of antagonists... Were, and were victims of;  “White males”.
Only in topsy turvyville are all the white males the perpetuators of societal negativity; while the the brown skinned folks were, if not just shocked onlookers... were the outright white knights attempting to inject some decency into to situation. Despite hard data that shows prevalence to the contrary.
Show me someone who didn’t notice; and I’ll show you someone who is completely full of shit...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 19, 2019)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Perhaps you should man up and defend what you are.... a man.
Unless you are a woman, than you should realize that masculinity is desperately needed today


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 20, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> This advertisement will go down as one of the most FUBAR corporate moves since Coca Cola's reformulation.
> Who in the hell green lit this thing? What kind of moron that sells a product to only men, make an ad that is over the top sexist, anti-male garbage that makes a ridiculous assertion that all men are misogynistic pigs.
> Insult 100% of your demographic.
> Yeah...that'll work.
> Working on 2,000,000 dislikes on YouTube.... a record.



Actually, men who are secure in themselves are not insulted. 

And most of Gillettes' sales are probably to women who use more razors than men do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 20, 2019)

Vastator said:


> I agree. In fact; everyone should watch it on mute. Take it in frame, by frame... then tell us what exactly, it is you saw. What was actually shown in this video; and what do you believe the director was trying to suggest...?



That some men need to behave better.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 20, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > This advertisement will go down as one of the most FUBAR corporate moves since Coca Cola's reformulation.
> ...


Actually you're full of pig dung


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 20, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Only in topsy turvyville are all the white males the perpetuators of societal negativity; while the the brown skinned folks were, if not just shocked onlookers... were the outright white knights attempting to inject some decency into to situation. Despite hard data that shows prevalence to the contrary.
> Show me someone who didn’t notice; and I’ll show you someone who is completely full of shit...



The only people who would "notice" something like that are the ones who pee themselves when a black person walks down the street...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 20, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Perhaps you should read the post you quoted before responding with nonsense red herrings.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 20, 2019)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Pogo, you are the poster child for the emasculated liberal male....at least on this forum. You have competition, but you would get my vote.

(snicker)


----------



## bodecea (Jan 20, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


So..there are only white men acting like "boys will be boys" in that ad?   You might want to look again.
d


----------



## Vastator (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 21, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Pogo, you are the poster child for the emasculated liberal male....at least on this forum. You have competition, but you would get my vote.
> 
> (snicker)



Again, Stew Bum Dale is part of the InCel Movement who thinks that this is all a conspiracy by the Illuminati.


----------



## John Shaw (Jan 21, 2019)

bodecea said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Backlash over Gillette's '#MeToo advert'
> ...



Eh, not really. I mean, it does get pretty annoying being lectured to all the time. And I think the effects of shit like this on young guys is as of yet unexplored. Sort of an insinuation that they are inherently bad and need to make a special effort to do the right thing, whereas with women the assumption is they are inherently good and the bad ones are aberrant. How could constant messaging like that not have a negative effect on young men?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 21, 2019)

Vastator said:


> View attachment 241229



Bought my adult son a membership to DSC this weekend  Not a coincidence.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 21, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo, you are the poster child for the emasculated liberal male....at least on this forum. You have competition, but you would get my vote.
> ...



Joe Blowhard, the indignant leftard commie of Chi-town bath-house fame? You didn't do Pogo any favors by rushing to his defense and swinging your purse. "Incel", Joe Blowhard? Is that queer bath-house lingo that us "straights" are not privy to?


(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 21, 2019)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 22, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Joe Blowhard, the indignant leftard commie of Chi-town bath-house fame? You didn't do Pogo any favors by rushing to his defense and swinging your purse. "Incel", Joe Blowhard? Is that queer bath-house lingo that us "straights" are not privy to?



No, "InCel"... come on, you know all the conspiracy lingo, StewBum Dale.  

It's loser men who think women are holding out on them. 

You'd know this if were diving in the right dumpsters.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

John Shaw said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Whether one infers that or not, that particular message has been around _way _longer than Gillette has.

Ever heard the nursery rhyme that tells us girls are made of sugar and spice and everything nice while boys are made of snips and snails and puppy dogs' tails?  It starts there and then gets reinforced from every angle, for life.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 22, 2019)

any women brave enough to let me practice shaving or waxing?

platonic or non-platonic ok.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 22, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> any women brave enough to let me practice shaving or waxing?
> 
> platonic or non-platonic ok.


  Creepy incel is creepy.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 22, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > any women brave enough to let me practice shaving or waxing?
> ...


who cares what a guy thinks.  besides, this is politics not morality.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 22, 2019)

free shave or wax, and a full body massage.

full service boy friends do. 

in modern times.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 30, 2019)

there is nothing toxic about REAL masculinity.

i told my daughter: the way you know a young man will respect you is by watching how he treats his parents!


----------



## otto105 (Jan 30, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> 
> *Gillette chastises men in a new commercial highlighting the #MeToo movement — and some are furious*
> 
> ...




If your scared of a TV commerical, check your shorts for balls.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 31, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> there is nothing toxic about REAL masculinity.
> 
> i told my daughter: the way you know a young man will respect you is by watching how he treats his parents!



What if his parents are assholes?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 31, 2019)

otto105 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise, it's just more of the war on men in today's culture.
> ...



If you assume objecting to something = "scared of it", check your skull for brains.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 31, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




Teaching your son to be a better man shouldn't be an objection, but a goal.

Numbnuts.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 31, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Teaching your son to be a better man shouldn't be an objection, but a goal.
> 
> Numbnuts.



  Teaching your son to be a Gillettized effeminate pussy is not teaching him to be a better man; no matter how much *LI*b*E*rals want us to think that it is.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 31, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Life must be a lot easier when you can just make blind assumptions about everything, rather than having to take the time to know and understand what's going on.  I wouldn't know, but you clearly do.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 31, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



What blind assumption are you referring too?

I know that I can watch a commerical that I may not agree with without going all butthurt hysterical. You seems to want to personnally approve of everything rather know and understand.

I suppose you're all for the baker withholding a cake from gay people or the pharma clerk withholding birth control pills, want to approve of ad campaigns by Gillette and Nike, right.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 31, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Teaching your son to be a Gillettized effeminate pussy is not teaching him to be a better man; no matter how much *LI*b*E*rals want us to think that it is.



Again, Bob belongs to a cult where women are second class citizens...


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 10, 2019)

Fred from Scooby Doo, you dumb blonde handsome bastard, way to come on after Velma solved every crime and mansplain everything for us!


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 10, 2019)

free shaves for women who think guys don't do enough for women.


----------

